# What to do-keep or let go of my Diamond resort membership



## Marguerite2020 (Oct 20, 2021)

We just signed up in March 2020-7500 points per year 10 years, the following 10 years are EOY. $12000.00. We each paid half-we each have our names on the title.

we broke up. No biggie-share, or take turns-figure that part out. We have the first maintenance fees coming in January-I haven’t even used my part due to covid, health sensitivities. But was going to try Mexico over the winter. (I have been to two different resorts in Mexico and wasn’t enamored with either one)

my ex got back from Mexico recently (he uses a variety of travel/resort groups)….and was sold on if he purchased….he could get out of Diamond. Very irritating as he didn’t even discuss with me. He claims with what he got, he can make it up to me(zero concrete information on what he did get, has-and exactly what this personal offer is-I.e. will I get 15 years of vacations out of it ? Haha)

so I’m waiting to get notified for my signature. Ex bf also said we need to use Diamond points asap, pay January maintenance fees-then we’re out.

he wanted out (maintenance fees)….I was ok with maintenance fees so two of us would be covering-although they do seem high -$1200+ January-have no idea 5 years from now.

so I’m trying to decide if I want to allow him to get us out, as it does cost money to get out, or to stay-thwart his selling/trading it and assume full ownership.

my reservations are i really like natural and wholesome settings for vacations. I’m not a pool girl-I’ll walk to an ocean and swim. Yes rooms, and kitchens are nice.

on the other hand I just put in 6 grand last year and I’m not even a middle class earner. It’s the most extravagant purchase I’ve probably ever made. So the thought of (if can get off work) taking two weeks over the winter in Mexico would be nice for all this $$$….it’s just not quite enough.

sorry such a long rambling post. Perhaps someone will have a better perspective than myself.


----------



## awa (Oct 21, 2021)

From what I’ve read on TUG, those “buy your other one” schemes in Mexico are scams. Your ex may have just bought a second timeshare. If any paperwork arrives, read it carefully. But your challenge may be getting the ex to keep paying the MFs for the one you got together. Just make sure you don’t sign up for a second one yourself!


----------

